# Is it Spring Yet ?



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I am so ready for spring!! I have been ice fishing a few times-poor season, only had a couple what I would call decent days, and the other 4-5 were poor

with this melt it is slop city out there and I havent wanted to venture out, I have been thinking about this new springs garden and planning, Also-I want to make a chicken coop and get some chickens 

I have already started the plans for that, figured out my materials list, now I get to go shopping for the project--cant wait!

I had a really good hunting season, enjoyed every day, had over 2 months off from work  That was half of why it was so nice, the other half was it was my first year hunting with my new partner--He has come to enjoy bow-hunting and seems as enthused as me about it. We ventured into some duck hunting and just a lot of time outside.

So now--bring on the spring thaw and let me get the boat out onto the river!!! There are walleye to be caught!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I hear ya!! This warm weather spell is doing a number on my spring fever!! I am going to pick up my new bow tonight and can't wait to get outside and get shooting it!!! 

Only a bit longer.... Until then =


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

LMAO....coming unglued there ERnurse? I can visualize you pacing the floor waiting on the weather to break. lol. Hang there girl, won't be long. 

I thought about you saturday as I sat on the Saginaw river. Only got one. Only time out too. :sad:

My addiction only has to wait a few more weeks. Maybe you'll have to make a trip up to the NW River with me to get a fix before it's time for eyes.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I have spent entirely too much time indoors this winter. I'm hoping to spend some of my spring break on the river, then I will be all about the walleye. I have a week off coming up, who knows what I will be up to :evil:


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

I usually know it's really spring when the horses shed the winter coats....but that doesn't mean I won't take Bill out for a ride tonight in honor of this nice spring like day.......the torture will be when the temps drop to zero again.....


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I would like to try some river fishing with you RL, let me know, as for my river here, I went for a ride this evening to check on the boat launches and see how much ice was coming down, wasnt too bad with this South wind, I may just get the boat out soon  Motor up river (in case of some flowing ice) and get into some walleyes!!

I usually get out in Jan.-Feb. well it is Feb.------ Time to go .

I am definitely excited about this years upcoming fishing season, I had a blast in the new boat last summer, worked out the bugs and got some new gear, I want to go back out salmon fishing--that was very fun since I hadnt salmon fished in a few years. I even got into bass fishing a little bit, cant wait to learn more this summer!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

This weather has me REALLY thinking about turkeys. I think I'm going to dig out my calls and start practicing. lol. I've been out rabbit hunting a few times this winter, but we haven't had much luck this year. This thaw may actually help the bunny hunting too. *crosses fingers*

Fishing isn't my number 1 outdoor passion, but it's a fun way to spend time during the spring and summer. We found a great lake for crappie and catfish last year, so we'll probably spend some time there. Usually, we just do little fishing for panfish or bass. Though we might try a pond that we heard has some nice pike in it. I was goose hunting there last September and the fish jumping were HUGE! I can't believe that all the wood ducks on the pond hadn't been eaten. :lol:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

That is exactly why I popped in here. I needed a nice fresh breath of estrogen.....
Thanks Ladies! 
<----<<<


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe Archer said:


> That is exactly why I popped in here. I needed a nice fresh breath of estrogen.....
> Thanks Ladies!
> <----<<<


 Joe do you sit while you pee ? :lol:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Noticed an ad for 'chick days' in last weekends advertisers

10 weeks till spring. Will be here before you know it.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Heck currently you can go fishing in my front AND back yard. All this water here.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> That is exactly why I popped in here. I needed a nice fresh breath of estrogen.....
> Thanks Ladies!
> <----<<<


 
Why you are welcome Joe. :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> I would like to try some river fishing with you RL, let me know, as for my river here, I went for a ride this evening to check on the boat launches and see how much ice was coming down, wasnt too bad with this South wind, I may just get the boat out soon  Motor up river (in case of some flowing ice) and get into some walleyes!!
> 
> I usually get out in Jan.-Feb. well it is Feb.------ Time to go .
> 
> I am definitely excited about this years upcoming fishing season, I had a blast in the new boat last summer, worked out the bugs and got some new gear, I want to go back out salmon fishing--that was very fun since I hadnt salmon fished in a few years. I even got into bass fishing a little bit, cant wait to learn more this summer!


 
Just a few more weeks ER. Then it will be on. It will be a blast. Maybe we can get a few of us up there to cause a rukous for a weekend.:evil:

Good to hear you are all set with the boat. You'll have a more relaxing time this year. Sit back and real them in. Plan on being out your way a good bit the spring.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Holy Smokes! It is snowing like crazy right now. I have cabin fever so bad I think I am scaring the rest of the household! All this talk about fishing is just not helping right now.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> Holy Smokes! It is snowing like crazy right now. I have cabin fever so bad I think I am scaring the rest of the household! All this talk about fishing is just not helping right now.


 
fishy-fishy 


HEEHEE----

I agree I cant wait, but I get a cheater, we are going to Florida March. 6th thru 12th. Snook, redfish and sea trout fishing.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> fishy-fishy
> 
> 
> HEEHEE----
> ...


 
Oh boy, Snook Redfish abd Seat trout. 

I see Outdoor Barbie is on the move.:lol::lol:

Sounds like a blast. Have fun girl.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

1wildchild said:


> Holy Smokes! It is snowing like crazy right now. I have cabin fever so bad I think I am scaring the rest of the household! All this talk about fishing is just not helping right now.





ERnurse said:


> fishy-fishy
> 
> 
> HEEHEE----
> ...




Number 10 snow day for us with only 5 planned for the school year. Those were gone before xmas break. Hubby and son are watching versus on the tv and they had one of the guys bass fishing. OMG TORTURE......... especially as I hear the xmas lights banging on the windows in that cold cold wind.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh boy, Snook Redfish abd Seat trout.
> 
> I see Outdoor Barbie is on the move.:lol::lol:
> 
> Sounds like a blast. Have fun girl.



SEAT TROUT? Hmmmm


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> SEAT TROUT? Hmmmm


yes sea trout-- are you being perverted??? :16suspect heehee

they are fun to catch, but even better to eat. Snook are fun as well as redfish, its a blast.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey hey now, bettr point your finger at that River Lady. She wrote it, I just questioned it!!!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

ERnurse said:


> yes sea trout-- are you being perverted??? :16suspect heehee
> 
> they are fun to catch, but even better to eat. Snook are fun as well as redfish, its a blast.


 Whats a Seat Trout ? ,Mich


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Michigander1 said:


> Joe do you sit while you pee ? :lol:


 :lol::lol::lol::lol: funny **** rite there!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Whew...I'll put this back on track. Spring's gotta be getting closer, I smelled a skunk this past Monday. (He was munching a seat trout!)


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

autumnlovr said:


> Whew...I'll put this back on track. Spring's gotta be getting closer, I smelled a skunk this past Monday. (He was munching a seat trout!)


 yeah right back on track there autumnlovr :lol:

it will be here soon enough, March is always the toughest for me, it is generally warmer out but the river is usually crammed with ice, when I was younger I would sneak out there and go whipping- and just have a knife ready on the seat in case of any icebergs--but I have grown out of that --thank goodness

Chicken coop is almost ready for some chickies, cant seem to find any older ones so looks like I will be starting out with day old chicks. I will have to wait for my eggs. I planned to get chicks, but was hoping for a couple hens as well to start with.

THINK SPRING!! :chillin:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

ERNurse..

You can google chickens for sale or rescue...lots of livestock sites list them.

Here is a good resource/chick site: http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/index.html

I can't wait for spring either!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I am going crazy with this cabin fever! On top of it I took a fall and messed up my hip a few days ago. Who knows how long it's gonna be now before I can get out on the stream. ARRRRRRRRRRRRRgh! I just got new waders for Christmas too . Oh well.
Lisa


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Bummer on your fall Anish. I sure hope it heals completely for you...I have arthritis and the hips can really give ya some grief as you age.
I read your other post, I'm not really near West Branch but I used to go shooting up at the gravel pit over there. Now, I spend time between Romeo & the Oscoda area. I do hit the river, but rarely with flies, I'm more of a steelhead/salmon spawn-drifter. I know there are women fly-anglers here...Tanglefoot comes to mind off the top of my head.
Welcome to the boards & get that hip healed!
Oh yeah....go to the M-S.com calendar and look up April 18th. There's going to be a get-together (you'll have to go quite a-ways downstream)in Oscoda and I'm pretty sure Wildkat, RiverLady and I will be there. I'd love to see more of the women show up so we can put some faces to the names.

BTW....is the snow mostly gone now?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for thr invite! I might just hobble my happy ass over there and say hi, lol! I hope I will be healed up by then. I have Rheumatoid Arthritis so that's one reason the fall took such a toll on me. Grrrrrr! Working on the idea of a service dog. Maybe next year. I have never tried drifting but it sounds like fun. 
You know, how sad is this? I don't even know if there is any snow left. I have been stuck here on the couch all day. The kids were in and out all day and they were sure to tell me how incredible it was out there. Thanks guys! Lol! I would assume we have a few snow hills left. We still had quite a bit of snow on the ground before the taw started. After the rain we are supposed to get tomorrow it should be gone pretty quickly. The up side of being stuck on my butt is that I have time now to get caught up on my fly tying. I have a table at the Sucker Fest in Omer and I have ALOT of tying to do to get ready for it. Darn thing is sneaking up on me, time just keeps whizzing by.
I'll tell you,I wonder how long it is going to take to be able to wade the rivers this year? Last year the river was pretty high and I know we have had a heck of alot more snow this year. 
Lisa


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

We still have snow. But are seeing speckled spots of grass here and then. And the spring flooding of our yard has started. We are at the bottom of a hill and for some unknown reason, they didnt dig a ditch in our yard. Ive TRIED to get city boy hubby to understand the NEED for a ditch but thats hitting his hard head and coming to a dead stop. So intead it flows into the yard. And with a swamp behind and to the east of us, well thats where da water is. And of course son was called over by the girls next door to play. They have a drainage ditch from the swamp that they have a little bridge over. And I can GUARANTEE that there will be a very wet boy coming home when he does come home. There are a number of creek chubs that live in there and they catch them and then let them go. May have to start keeping some for bait soon tho....

And yes I will be there at the spring AuSable gathering. Welcome anish.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I took a look at the posts about the event and since my hip is screwed up (@#$#@#$$!#&*&^^!!), I have no idea if I will be up to fishing  but, I offered my services to do fly tying demonstrations. So if all else fails, I hope to contribute in some way. 
Lisa


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ive got a messed up knee, possibly looking at a scope before then but still going even if Im on crutches. LOL


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I hear ya! LOL!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

And I'll be there too to see who wins the Custom Sage rod. There's a couple other fishing rods in the raffle now too.....Cool!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Not that I can even win $1 in a scratch off ticket, lol (terrible luck with such things), but I will definitely be buying some raffle tickets!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

IT'S SPRING!!
I saw a couple red-wing blackbirds today. 
WooooHooo!!!!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

That's it! It's official! The Dairy Queen in Romeo is open....IT'S SPRING!!!!


----------

